# Bacterial infection



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi,

I hope this isn't a silly question but as about to start my 3rd ivf I am reading into everything and being extra cautious!

Basically I have had a nasty little rash on two fingers for a couple of months, I've had creams and now fluxotide anti biotics from dr but it's not cleared up, the tests said it was bacterial.
So my question is will further anti biotics have an effect on my tx or will leaving it have an effect?

Any advice would be appreciated xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm sorry - I don't know what you mean by ''fluxotide''. Was it flucloxacillin? What was the bacteria they identified? Is there an underlying cause like a contact dermatitis from an allergy that has become infected on top? How bad is the rash, is it spreading, hot, weeping fluid, any systemic effects like a fever and chills or feeling unwell? etc. I can really only tell these things from actually seeing it - so you need to show it to your doctor again.
Most antibiotics won't have any effect on treatment, but there are so many different types I cannot say for sure - you need to know the antibiotic sensitivity of the bug, the intended antibiotic to be prescribed and then we can check it for you.
If it really is infected then you should not leave it. If it spreads or causes blood poisoning then this could be serious.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks for your reply, appreciate it.
It was flucloxacillin as you said, silly me  Ive just stopped it and the rash is starting to come back, it's like tiny blisters, it started small between my finger an grew inbetween and up two fingers, and before I started the antibiotics it was weeping alot, gross, no fever symptoms though, just itchy, verrrry itchy and wet. Yuk.
The cannisten cream a pharmacist recommended didn't work, a herbal person gave me manuka honey derma cream which didn't help, dr gave me fucibet cream which helped but when I stopped it came back so hence the anti biotics.... 

I'm just worried it will mess up tx somehow and my dr may not know it will mess it up etc so I'm kinda confuses what to do! Thank you


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh and I don't know what bacteria it was, will ask.... I think it came from communal boxing gloves from my club I go to but not sure. 
And I don't have dermatitis or eczema.
Come to think of it, at it's worst (a month ago) it was hot and throbbing but it's not at the mo!

Hope thats enough info......  thanks x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Penicillin group antibiotics like flucloxacillin won't affect treatment.
However, if it is still infected after a course, it might be worth getting it swabbed again. The bug was most likely _Staphylococcus aureas_. If this becomes resistant to lots of antibiotics it could be MRSA (multiply resistant _Staphylococcus aureas). _So I would want to check that it is still fully sensitive to Fluclox. 
Make sure that you take the doses regularly and 30-60 minutes before food to ensure absorbed. Discuss with your doctor whether a higher dose for longer should be tried. For example, if you were only on 250mg four times a day this should be increased to 500mg and given perhaps for 2 weeks? Your doctor will decide.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

That's really helpful Hazel, thanks so much. Feel reassured now and will go back to dr.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

Hi! Me again!

Well I'm stimming and the rash has come back, I have been dabbing the fucibet cream on before stimms and had hoped it had gone...but it's back and getting sore.
I just wanted to confirm it was ok to use the fucibet cream? It says fusidic acid betamethasone on it.

Blooming rash is persistent! 

Thanks in advance x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

You should be fine to use the Fucibet however if rash worse I would advise seeing GP again to make sure you don't need another course of oral antibiotics to clear it up again.


Maz x


----------

